# AMD Vs. Intel : AMD Challenge



## King_Niral (Sep 24, 2005)

There is an open challenge been given by AMD to intel !!!

And im an AMD fan running an AMD system !!!


*www.amd.com/us-en/0,,3715_13368_13369,00.html


Wat do u guys think ??


Cheers !!!


----------



## Tapomay (Sep 24, 2005)

change your avater   ......


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Sep 24, 2005)

This has been already discussed.....


----------



## vandit (Sep 24, 2005)

> And im an AMD fan running an AMD system !!!



It should be " and im an AMD fan running IN an AMD system "


----------



## q3_abhi (Sep 24, 2005)

AMD wins when it comes to gaming.


----------



## D1G1TiZed (Sep 24, 2005)

AMD Rocks ...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 24, 2005)

Intel rules !

Amd rox only in gphx


----------



## icecoolz (Sep 24, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Intel rules !
> 
> Amd rox only in gphx




Ur kidding right...AMD beats Intel hands on in most things. The only thing AMD loses ground is on graphics intensive applications such as Photoshop and 3DS Max. Dont go claiming such things unless u have facts to back it up.


----------



## King_Niral (Sep 25, 2005)

true AMD are know to be BIG number Crunchers !!!


Specially the athlon64 and above range of processors !!!


Cheers !!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 25, 2005)

Truly enough , i use Pshop and Corel and Maya ...

I like Intel, is there ny thing rong in doin that ?

Amd too, i like for playin CS : Condition Zero and WOW


----------



## Kniwor (Sep 25, 2005)

Actually i think Intel cannot catch up with amd in dual core market, i mean look at their processors, the design seem to be made in a hurry, theit dual cores are just 2 care stacked together.


----------



## King_Niral (Sep 25, 2005)

true dude !!! there was a time wen no one though about AMD and no a time when INTEL reign is COME to an  END !!!


Cheers !!!


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 25, 2005)

Never mind dont mind

But i am the fan of "best"

The thing which suits me will be best for me

so no fanboyism

the best is my chocie

and at present AMD wins the race

Thanks
Regards..
Expertno.1


----------



## mandar5 (Sep 25, 2005)

I have 3 ghz intel pro with ht tech f0r 9k.I think its not even 2 ghz of clock speed.Next time i will surely buy amd based pc.Please guys let me know the price of 3200+ from athlon 64 series of 939pin pro.


----------



## vandit (Sep 25, 2005)

well my uncle's AMD and my friends AMD give a lot of trouble... my friend has to call the computer wallah every month!


----------



## King_Niral (Sep 26, 2005)

i would like to know the rates or all the pocessors of the athlon64 754 pin pro !!!


cheers,


----------



## King_Niral (Sep 26, 2005)

here we'r not talking about ur uncle and friend BTW!!!!

+the old processors did have problems nothe the new ones i mean the ones after 2004-05 !!!!

cheers!!!


----------



## puja399 (Oct 7, 2005)

Go for AMD Athlon X2 4200+ Dual core.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 8, 2005)

vandit said:
			
		

> well my uncle's AMD and my friends AMD give a lot of trouble... my friend has to call the computer wallah every month!



well you can compare AMD and INTEL procs roughly wid Linux and Windows respectively!!!! if you kno the dos and donts and correct usage its a smooth ride. everyone kno's which of the latter two is better, rite????


----------



## theraven (Oct 8, 2005)

another amd vs intel war ?
locked

om me if it needs to be opened


----------

